
The Science of Curing Aging (2018) [video] - IB885588
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6ARUQ5LoUo
======
benji_is_me
If you're curious, here's their 2019 annual report.[1] Surprisingly they made
43% of 2018's annual revenue from crypto donations.

[1] [https://www.sens.org/wp-content/uploads/2019/05/SENS-
Researc...](https://www.sens.org/wp-content/uploads/2019/05/SENS-Research-
Foundation-2019-Annual-Report.pdf)

------
agumonkey
This talk is from Nov 2017. I was recently looking for SENS (or close) summary
videos, if anybody knows some, feel free to spam me.

------
ssivark
I'm curious... why is there so much interest in curing aging, particularly in
Silicon Valley?

Somewhat cynical, but we seem to be so far from making good use of the time we
have, that it's difficult to understand how stretching it out by some fraction
will make an improvement (once novelty effects have worn off).

~~~
1996
Speak about yourself. I make good use of my time. So I want more. I don't want
joint pains of old age, wrinkled face, or slow brain. I want eternal youth.

Give me immortality or give me death

~~~
mr_woozy
well you'll certainly get one, guaranteed.

~~~
1996
I am not 100% sure, and I would hate the middle: eternal old age.

But if I get either eternal youth or death? Good! I will either be happy or
not care!

